# setting up a reformed church from zero



## Alex Foo (Jun 10, 2016)

p/s: I am not entirely sure if I pose it at the correct forum section. Please pardon my mistake =(

Dear brothers and sisters in Christ

Hi, I have a dilemma to share. I'm not entirely sure what kind of response or answer I am supposed to expect. But please hear me out.

I've been away from my own hometown for 10 years. And the Lord is good and found me when I am outstation. Having believed and now embracing reformed theology, I'm finally back to be with my family. However...

there is no reformed church in my area. There nearest is 3.5 hours drive to another city.

So my family currently worships at a Methodist church. They embrace egalitarian and armanianism. Pulpit rarely presents expository preaching. The prayer meeting contains agenda to pray for the safety of the world-promoting events like FIFA =(

Please help. I am preparing myself for pastoral ministry. I have been offered pastoral internship as well as study (under tmai.org), but I need to leave my hometown (that's 2 hours flight). And I couldn't be promised of graduation date because of the nature of training requires both ministry and study at the same time. For study, I need to commute to another country once every 3 months. I can only get like 9 credit hours at such pace.

Another plan (sorry for the human language, if the Lord wills) would be to study for seminary online. That enables me to stay with my family, as my family spiritual condition isn't quite good. My dad has stopped attending church, so does my eldest brother. Their faith in the Lord is worrisome, and (i know I couldn't judge) I didn't see fruits of repentance accompanying their confession.

The online seminary is Ekklesia, or London Reformed Baptist Seminary. I'm also currently looking for a mentor. The problem is that in my country there is already less reformed pastors available, and not many of them well versed in computer-type of mentoring.

Now, after giving you the background above (yes we'd just finished introduction, sorry):

I wish to be involved in a local church here. And, I wish to get a core group of people together for regular fellowship at my home. The ultimate goal is to set up reformed church in my town. It will take long process, and one big criteria I already foresee is the need for plurality of elders. I understand the concept of partnering church, where they provide oversight to my fellowship group here, also to hold me accountable. I am opened to advice here at PB. If your church would love a mission outreach here at my place, please let me know =)

Ok. My dilemma is:
I am thinking of getting permission to teach bible study in one of the local churches here. From there I wish to have more people coming to embrace the reformed theology, and to help them see the errors currently committed in their own church.

I sound so much like *stealing sheep*. But at the same time, I felt a huge responsiiblity to make sure the sheep get the best from their Lord, and that includes not sitting under the teaching of women pastor, as well as to be in an environment where the doctrine of grace is embraced, and expository preaching is the regular diet of their spiritual food.

So, the question is (finally): how am I going about gathering core group of people here? =)

You may let me know what you think. I suppose there is grace for me because I know PB community is helpful, even when it hurts.

Thank you

Alex


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 10, 2016)

If you will be studying in Singapore, look up the excellent Reformed Baptist Church by the name of Shalom Reformed Baptist Church and Pastor Wei En Yi and they can be an invaluable aid to you and give some much face-to-face advice.


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 10, 2016)

Friend, may I suggest you are in no way prepared to pursue pastoral ministry until you have functioned as a believer in a congregation. (Which would, in turn, confirm your gifts and calling should they be able to be confirmed.) Your feelings of wanting to serve in this capacity are admirable, but you need to know what it is to function within the body before you can lead such a body.


----------



## Alex Foo (Jun 10, 2016)

jwithnell said:


> Friend, may I suggest you are in no way prepared to pursue pastoral ministry until you have functioned as a believer in a congregation. (Which would, in turn, confirm your gifts and calling should they be able to be confirmed.) Your feelings of wanting to serve in this capacity are admirable, but you need to know what it is to function within the body before you can lead such a body.



thank you very much JWithnell. I just got back from their young adult fellowship on Friday night. I thank God for being able to blend with them because of my relative young age. I have some friends among them also.

I will continue to be part of the local church. As for the gift affirmation, I did receive words of encouragement for the ministry of the word. As for this congregation, it's still new because I'm only with them for 1 week. I will continue to be part of the congregation, and function together as the body of Christ until the gift can be affirmed once again.


----------



## Alex Foo (Jun 10, 2016)

Pergamum said:


> If you will be studying in Singapore, look up the excellent Reformed Baptist Church by the name of Shalom Reformed Baptist Church and Pastor Wei En Yi and they can be an invaluable aid to you and give some much face-to-face advice.



thank you Pergamum. I have heard repeated report from Shalom Church even from Singapore. We have a reformed church network in Malaysia as well, in which Shalom is linked. I will further explore the opportunity, and your advice is invaluable to me =)


----------

